# الإحداثيات من اكسل إلى أوتوكاد بسهولة م على صالح بن عفيف الصالب



## م علي بن عفيف (12 مارس 2009)

+ + الإحداثيات من اكسل إلى أوتوكاد بسهولة م على صالح بن عفيف الصالب+ +


إذا كان لديك إحداثيات على جدول اكسل وأردت نقلها إلى برنامج الأوتوكاد 



لإكمال الرسومات الهندسية فهنالك طرق وبرامج كثيرة .:7:

في هذا الدرس سوف أقدم إحدى هذه الطرق على أمل الاستفادة منها.

وسوف يكون العمل في برنامج الإكسل أكثر منه في الأوتوكاد :59:

ألان نبدأ 

[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال أن تكون لديك الإحداثيات بهذا الشكل[/FONT] :15:










كيف ندخلها في الأوتوكاد ؟ :18:

لكي ندخلها في الأوتوكاد يجب أولا وضع الشرقيات والشماليات بالترتيب في خانة واحدة يفصل 

بينهم بفاصلة مثل التالي











​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 مارس 2009)

ولكن إذا كان لديك مجموعة كبيرة من النقاط ( ألف نقطة مثلا ) فماذا العمل ؟

هنالك أمر في برنامج الإكسل سوف يفي بالغرض وهو استخدام دالة 
الـ *CONCATENATE*

والان سوف نشرح الدالة وطريقة عملها 

والصورة التالية توضح استخدام الدالة 









تنفيذ الخطوات بالترتيب
رقم 1 تنشيط الدوال
رقم 2 الذهاب للدوال
رقم 3 اختيار الدالة بالبحث عنها *CONCATENATE*

*[FONT=&quot]بعد ذالك تفتح نافذة جديدة وهي نافذة الدالة بهذا الشكل[/FONT]*


 





وتكون مكونة من خانتين وتزيد الخانات تلقائيا مع تعبئة الخانة السابقة
المهم تعبئة الخانات يكون بالشكل التالي 

أول خانةText1 نضع رقم خلية الإحداثي *X* والخانة التي تليها Text2 نضع ( فاصلة) ( , )

والخانة الثالثة 3 Text رقم خلية الإحداثي *Y* فقط .كما توضح الصورة التالية 

إما إذا كانت مكونة من *X **Y**Z* فنزيد في الخانة Text4 الرابعة ( فاصلة) ( , ) 

والخانة الخامسة Text5 رقم خلية الإحداثي *Z*








​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 مارس 2009)

بعد ذالك نضغط موافق فتظهر بهذا الشكل


 [FONT=&quot]ثم نطبق الدالة على كل الخانات التي نريد






[/FONT] نحدد الخلية التي قمنا بتطبيق الدالة عليها 

ثم نذهب للركن الأيسر السفلي للخلية حتى يتغير شكل الماس إلى علامة الجمع باللون الأسود *رقم 1*

ثم نضغط كليك يسار ونسحب إلى أن نكون وصلنا نهاية الإحداثيات* رقم 2*

 [FONT=&quot]فيصبح كالتالي [/FONT]







بعد ذالك نحدد على جميع الخانات السابقة كما بالشكل ونختار أمر نسخ *copy*

ثم بعد ذالك نذهب لبرنامج الأوتوكاد ونختار أمر *point*نقطة وننزل إلى خانة 

الـcommand خانة الأوامر ونلصق ما نسخناه Paste

ثم نختار أمر التكبير Zoom ثم أمر Extents

فتظهر جميع النقاط 

 إلى هنا ننتهي من هذا الدرس ..................................​ 
 أرجو الدعاء لي في ظهر الغيب والدعاء لوالدي بالشفاء ولوالدتي بالرحمة​ 


 م على صالح بن عفيف​


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا مهندس ابو بكر على مشاركتك السررررريعة جدا <<<< فيراري مشاء الله عليك


----------



## أبوالمعتز (12 مارس 2009)

مشكور ياباشمهندس على بن عفيف
دائما تتحفنا بدروسك القيمه


----------



## سنفور شاطر (12 مارس 2009)

مشكور والله يشافي والدك ويرحم والدتك


----------



## abdolkadr (12 مارس 2009)

دائما بفكروني ابو بكر انا اسمي (عبد القادر abdolkadr)

شكرا لك على كل حال


----------



## محمدالشبروي (12 مارس 2009)

شكرااخي الكريم علي المعلومات القيمة وشكراعلي مجهودك


----------



## رضا الغندور (13 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور ياباشمهندس على هذه المعلوماااات الرائعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 مارس 2009)

كم انت رائع مهندس علي 
جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud khalid (13 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود


----------



## كفيار (14 مارس 2009)

*اللة يبارك فيك يامهندس علي ويرحم والديك*

بارك اللة فيك على هالموضوع الجميل بس عندي شغلة وحدة يامهندس علي وياريت تساعدني فيها ودي اشتري جهاز جي بي اس وودي ترشحلي افضل نوع قمت بتجربتة ياريت يااخ علي باسرع وقت:19:


----------



## كفيار (14 مارس 2009)

ماشاء اللة ياخ علي على هاي المواضيع وانا صراحة منبهر فيك واللة يوفقك لطريق الخير دوم وانت شكلك بن حلال وانا ارتحتلك وحبيت مواضيعك ونحنا ان شالله دوم في انتضار المزيد منك
الللة يرحم والديك ويباركلك في ذريتك ياارحم الراحمين 
وانا منتظر منك الرد
حبيبي والله


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا

أبوالمعتز 
سنفور شاطر 
abdolkadr 

محمدالشبروي رضا الغندور 



دفع الله حمدان هجو 

mahmoud khalid 

كفيار 



وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## الهندسي 80 (14 مارس 2009)

والله ماني عارف كيف أشكرك ، جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (14 مارس 2009)

الهندسي 80 


اشكرك على مرورك الكريم​


----------



## هانى عامر (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ياراخى العزيز وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
شفى الله والدك وجميع مرضى المسلمين
امين


----------



## f7070 (16 مارس 2009)

قليل هم الذين بضيئون حولهم بنورهم
مثلهم مثل الشمعه تحترق حتى تضيء للاخرين
بورك فيك ياأخي وجعل في ميزان حسناتك وغفر لوالديك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (17 مارس 2009)

هانى عامر

f7070

جزاكم الله خير وشكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## باسل الحبيب (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك اللخ خير يا مهندس وبارك لك في علمك ووقتك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (19 مارس 2009)

باسل الحبيب 

شكرا على مرورك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنس86 (25 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك االخير وشكرا لك على الشرح
عندي سؤال لو تكرمت 
كيف ارسم مستطيل مثال 45*90 وبدخله قوس واوفست بمقدار 6 سم عن طريق الاكسل
لانه لديك كثير من المقسات موجودة على الاكسل واريد ارسم نفس هذه المقسات بالاتوكاد
واكرر شكري لك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (26 أبريل 2009)

أنس86 قال:


> الله يجزيك االخير وشكرا لك على الشرح
> عندي سؤال لو تكرمت
> كيف ارسم مستطيل مثال 45*90 وبدخله قوس واوفست بمقدار 6 سم عن طريق الاكسل
> لانه لديك كثير من المقسات موجودة على الاكسل واريد ارسم نفس هذه المقسات بالاتوكاد
> واكرر شكري لك


 





شكرا على مرورك انس 86 

ولم افهم سوالك يا ريت توضح على الرسائل الخاصة يكون افضل


----------



## مزن محمود (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور على المعلومـــــــــات الرائعة
جزاك الله الف خير و رحمنا وايــــــــــــــــــأك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (26 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز شكرا لك جميل الشكر على جهدك الطيب ويا رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى لك والدك ووالدتك انشاء الله


----------



## ahmed sabeeh (27 أبريل 2009)

الشكر الجزيل اخ علي على هذه المعلومات نسئل الله ان يشافي والديك


----------



## مجد ماجد (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
اللهم شافها بشفائك وداوها بدوائك واغنها بفضلك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ياخي علي هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## العباده (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## rmeas (20 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى لكن هذة الطريقة لم تعمل اتمنى لو توضح اكثر


----------



## محمدين علي (20 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور علي هذا المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخي


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (20 مايو 2009)

rmeas قال:


> مشكور اخى لكن هذة الطريقة لم تعمل اتمنى لو توضح اكثر





لم أفهم مالذي لم يعمل


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (20 مايو 2009)

محمدين علي

حياك الله اخوي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## wzountopo (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخانا م علي بن عفيف علئ هذه المشاركة


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومة القيمة 
بصراحة كنت ابحث عنها منذ مدة واعتقد انها صعبة 
ولكن بفضل ثم درسك الرائع تعلمتها ولله الحمد 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yyasir (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا" شكرا" جزاك الله خيرا" ورضا


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## منصوررواد (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على هذة المعلومة القيمة التي استفدنا منها جميعا وياريت توضح لنا وبنفس الاسلوب السهل والبسيط طريقة النقل بالعكس اي من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل ثم الى جهاز المحطة الشاملة 
واكرر شكري وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الشكر موصول للجميع


----------



## شرق أ (17 يوليو 2010)

الله ياباش مهندس موضوع قيم جدا ولكن اسأل حضرتك هل من الممكن ان ادرج ارقام النقاط لأنها ارقامها مهمة جدا لنا كالأحداثيات


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شرق أ قال:


> الله ياباش مهندس موضوع قيم جدا ولكن اسأل حضرتك هل من الممكن ان ادرج ارقام النقاط لأنها ارقامها مهمة جدا لنا كالأحداثيات




اعتقد اننا لا نستطيع ادراج ارقام النقاط من طريق الاكسل


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## ياسر سالمان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

م علي بن عفيف قال:


> اعتقد اننا لا نستطيع ادراج ارقام النقاط من طريق الاكسل


الاخ على بن عفيف ... نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولكن من خلال الاكسيل تستطيع ادراج ارقام النقاط واحداثياتها ايضاً وايضا الابعاد سواء كانت افقية او راسية او على المائلة كمان ... سأعمل ملف باذن الله وارفعه هنا فى هذه المشاركة باذن الله


----------



## hosh123 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

م علي بن عفيف قال:


> اعتقد اننا لا نستطيع ادراج ارقام النقاط من طريق الاكسل



السلام عليكم 
أخى م. على بن عفيف لقد قمت بمعادله تقوم بإدراج ما تريده من بيانات من الأكسيل الى الاوتوكاد وأردت أن اشير اليها فى موضوعك الجميل (( ليست كدعايه لموضوعى )) ولكن من باب المنفعه العامه وااسف على تطفلى ....
وهذا هو رابط الموضوع ....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232898.html


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى م. على بن عفيف لقد قمت بمعادله تقوم بإدراج ما تريده من بيانات من الأكسيل الى الاوتوكاد وأردت أن اشير اليها فى موضوعك الجميل (( ليست كدعايه لموضوعى )) ولكن من باب المنفعه العامه وااسف على تطفلى ....
> وهذا هو رابط الموضوع ....
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t232898.html


 
حتى وان كانت دعاية فهذه دعاية مرغوب فيها 

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله لك في ولدك


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2010)

نحن بانتظار كل جديد منك بكل الشوق


----------



## هيثم أبو الدهب (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## سنفور شاطر (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## kenaz (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## عمو تامر (3 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم ارحم والدينا و والديك و اشفى والدك اللهم امين


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا , شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي عملك الف شكر


----------



## فيروس العماره (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله لمافيه الخير وجزاك الله خيرالجزاء
*​*


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## tetoarmin (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## eng- badri (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكككككككرا


----------



## saro.khaled (19 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مارد البوادى (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم و تعيش على الشرح الوافي و الكافي 
تقبل مروري


----------



## احمدعبده67 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزيت خيرا واطعمت طيرا وتزوجت اربع ودخلت الجنه باذن الله وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## مرتضى الشمري (26 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا الى المهندس علي صالح بن عفيف وشفى الله والديك لقد افدتي كثيرا على تنزيل الاحداثيات من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد وخاصة هي من ضمن اختصاصي


----------

